# Broo Beer Franchises



## Brew Matt (16/5/12)

Thought this might raise some interesting discussion.

http://www.broodirect.com.au/downloads/broo_direct.pdf


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/5/12)

Ho Hum
Dont like the branding much. May get some of the ma and pa punters but not the younger crew.
Would I do it ? NO. Why ? because I dont want to be an under paided courier.
If it that easy to make money why arnt Broo selling/delivering there own beer ???
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/12)

I had the misfortune to drink a stubby of this swill. It makes Victoria Pale Lager seem like Staropramen.


----------



## Wolfy (16/5/12)

Crap, I don't have an iPhone and iPad ... I'm out. ;(

_"Youll need a secure storage facility, a domestic garage is ample"_
I can just imagine how good beer is going to be after being stored in a domestic garage all summer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Crap, I don't have an iPhone and iPad ... I'm out. ;(
> 
> _"Youll need a secure storage facility, a domestic garage is ample"_
> I can just imagine how good beer is going to be after being stored in a domestic garage all summer.


Probably pretty much how it tasted before summer :unsure:


----------



## DU99 (16/5/12)

only lager and need iphone/ipad,and john elliot recommends..NO WAY


----------



## mxd (16/5/12)

wow, 50K to become a pre-retailer where you get a couple of jackets and shirts and 64 slabs of beer, mmm, not to sure I would be looking at that.


----------



## warra48 (16/5/12)

Holy crap!

85 areas in Victoria alone, at a $50,000 kick in makes $4,250,000 for them before you even start to find customers. Note they don't find them for you, that's your job, and it will be a tough one.

Then you need to pay them $50 a week for an Ap licence fee?

You'll be bankrupt before you can give away the first bottle.

I think I'll stay retired and scrape by on my self funded retirement pennies, thank you.


----------



## Maheel (16/5/12)

and you have to buy and store 4 pallets each order...


----------



## Maple (16/5/12)

Awesome. figuring on pubs/bottle-o's taking an 8 to 10% margin(likely more, but go with it), with an average sell price to compete with the target audience brands, you'd have to be unloading over 10 cases a week just to cover off the software license fee for the friggin app - Awesome, where do I sign.


----------



## Fents (16/5/12)

wow. just wow.


----------



## mxd (16/5/12)

Fents said:


> wow. just wow.



you should see this as an opportunity


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (16/5/12)

Thats one way to cut the cost of proper reps and distribution chain..

Bunch of muppets..

I wonder if the Liquor licensing authorities are ready for all the applications for the "operators" and there "secure" sheds


----------



## mckenry (16/5/12)

Right.
$50k spent. Check
First order payed for and recieved. Check.
Now to find someone who wants a few cartons.


----------



## Wolfy (16/5/12)

Maple said:


> Awesome. figuring on pubs/bottle-o's taking an 8 to 10% margin(likely more, but go with it)


The figures in the brochure show that the retailer does not make any money at all. 
Unless the pub/bottlo comes out of the Franchise cut ...


----------



## jayahhdee (16/5/12)

Who knows, it might become like Pie Face in Melbourne, a Broo retailer on ever corner. God I hope not.


----------



## .DJ. (16/5/12)

im in... 

Broo Lager is awesome...


----------



## mikec (16/5/12)

Snake oil, gett-cha snake oil here!


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

It is amazing how far a beer can go when it is forced into the market that way.... I remember when it first came in we got allocated 2 - 3 pallets and took months to sell. 

It is a gimmick beer and has no long term prospect.


----------



## evildrakey (16/5/12)

Reading that pdf... Jesus H Christ... how more parochial can they get...

I so hope nobody falls for this 'franchise scam'...


----------



## sponge (16/5/12)

Ive just jumped on board. Sounds like a really good investment opportunity.

Anyone want a case or twelve of my finest lager?

Just PM me...


h34r: 


Sponge


----------



## Murcluf (16/5/12)

Hmmmm product endorsements by Shannon Noll, Mick Molloy & John Elliott, why would you bother putting your name to it really.....pffft!


----------



## Amin (16/5/12)

A fool and his money...


----------



## Ryan WABC (16/5/12)

I see no incentive to this at all. It just seems to me that you have to pay large sums of money to work your arse off and make f*ck all in return. It's almost viral advertising!

"Let's propose a ridiculous franchise opportunity to get people talking about Broo!"

Well, it's worked.


----------



## manticle (16/5/12)

Does anyone here know (and obviously I'm not talking about your beer geek mates) ANYONE who buys this beer as their drink of choice?

I hardly see it anywhere (don't think I've seen it on tap). Tried a bottle once and it was woeful and my inner beer nerd notwithstanding I will, happily enjoy CD, MB and some other supposed swill products happily in the right context. If the one broo I tried ever represents me and the nation I live in, I'm moving out.

Shit beer, shit proposal and goes completely against everything I believe in in regards to good produce. It's just beer?

Do some research . I think he came onto the market at the wrong time but I hope he leaves it at the right time.


----------



## Phoney (16/5/12)

Didnt you read the label manticle?

It's PREMIUM lager. Not that ordinary run of the mill stuff.


----------



## manticle (16/5/12)

I've got a premium ballsack.


----------



## [email protected] (16/5/12)

No body with a gram of business sense would buy into this. 
Even if you had no idea about beer in general and decided for some strange reason you wanted IN, your accountant should be shot if he/she let you.

After reading that, my intuition would be this is a grab from a dying enterprise, they are just trying to recoup some losses before they go bust.
I could however be very wrong and they are generally trying to "expand" because in some other dimension i am not aware of there are hoards of bloke buying this stuff?


----------



## DU99 (16/5/12)

why aint Murphy's and BWS selling it if it's so good


----------



## jayahhdee (16/5/12)

I've heard advertising for it on the radio but am yet to have ever seen it in the wild, if the craft breweries can get in to Dan's why isn't this in there?

I'm backing the idea that its a last grasp to get some cash before going under.


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

DU99 said:


> why aint Murphy's and BWS selling it if it's so good



I am fairly certain is was exclusive to Coles to start off with.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (16/5/12)

manticle said:


> Does anyone here know (and obviously I'm not talking about your beer geek mates) ANYONE who buys this beer as their drink of choice?



Yeah, a dude from work raves about this beer, and how much better than CD it is. He's pretty much their target audience, country "gentleman" who thinks all craft beers taste shite and are strictly for wankers. Concequently we ended up with a slab of it at the Christmas BBQ (cost $2 more than the VB at LiquorLand). And it dissapeared, and so did another. To be honest it suited the day pretty well.

The boss knows I'm into my beer, and asked me why it tasted different to VB? I just shrugged and suggested it contained slightly less evil megacorp. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## bignath (16/5/12)

$50 a week just for the ipad app to run your business?

**** me, what a waste of money!

Thats more expensive than the highest level of MYOB....


----------



## hyjak71 (16/5/12)

I think they added one too many zeros to that buy in figure


----------



## fergi (16/5/12)

ok where do i put my 50k.


----------



## Amin (16/5/12)

This does make me wonder if the traditional distributors passed on Broo.


----------



## bruce86 (16/5/12)

hahahhaha this beer is shocking lol one of my first face book posts after i tasted my first K&K was " well its not too bad but still taste a shit load better than Broo" (or close enough)


----------



## Luek (16/5/12)

Grogan is a pretty fitting name as that franchise deal is pretty shite.


----------



## Gar (16/5/12)

hahaha GOLD! ......... Wow .........


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (16/5/12)

Contract brewed shit.

I wouldn't wash my ballsack in this crap.

And what is proposed is almost insulting.

Shame on you.


----------



## Wimmig (16/5/12)

cambrew said:


> I am fairly certain is was exclusive to Coles to start off with.



Me too. I'm pretty sure it was exclusive. Now, it seems to have gotten the kick, somebody has picked it up and is flogging beer related money to punters without a clue.

1. $50k!
2. ????
3. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess with the adpoted methadology of carnival sales, it'll do well. On the assumption you can get to the next town without anybody from the last catching up with you.

Can there be a sticky dedicated to seeing what happens to it?


----------



## pmunny (16/5/12)

these are the same guys (correct me if i'm wrong) that had the marketing ploy of every slab you buy entitle you to one "share" of the company??


----------



## yum beer (16/5/12)

if every body starts drinking brew this might be the fix to the unemployment issue.

what a f...ing joke


----------



## pmunny (18/5/12)

broo $21 a slab at my local liqourland (clearance special)


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (18/5/12)

I feel a bulk buy coming on... :blink: 

shouldn't be legal to do this to any investor, shameful


----------



## pcmfisher (19/5/12)

I wonder if they adhere to the Franchisor Code of Conduct.

I would like to see the margins you would make, supposing you could sell any.

Maybe they are selling it to you for $5 a box. :huh:


----------



## Brew Matt (6/7/12)

"As of the 31st July theintroductory franchise fee of $50,000 + GST will be going up to $80,000 + GSTas we begin advertising this opportunity to the general public.....".

This notification came through this morning.


----------



## Florian (6/7/12)

The pressure is on, get in quick before it's too late!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bignath (6/7/12)

Brew Matt said:


> "As of the 31st July theintroductory franchise fee of $50,000 + GST will be going up to $80,000 + GSTas we begin advertising this opportunity to the general public.....".
> 
> This notification came through this morning.




where's one of those "incorrect answer game show buzzer sounds" when you need one....


----------



## Wimmig (6/7/12)

Brew Matt said:


> "As of the 31st July theintroductory franchise fee of $50,000 + GST will be going up to $80,000 + GSTas we begin advertising this opportunity to the general public.....".
> 
> This notification came through this morning.



Another 30 grand? What the HELL for?


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/12)

Well, I kind of feel un Australian for not wanting to get on board, but I'm to busy erecting a hut at the local shopping mall for my wheatgrass business.


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/12)

Wimmig said:


> Another 30 grand? What the HELL for?




Carbon tax. Lot's of carbon in beer you know.


----------



## Wimmig (6/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Carbon tax. Lot's of carbon in beer you know.



Ha


----------



## Nick JD (6/7/12)

Aren't pyamid schemes illegal?


----------



## Parks (6/7/12)

Nick JD said:


> Aren't pyamid schemes illegal?


But... but.... it's a trapezoid!

(I honestly had an Amway guy tell me that it wasn't a pyramid scheme - it was a trapezoid).

I actually have no idea on the laws but there must be some distinction between the manufacture -> wholesale -> retail *pyramid* and what is illegal.

I take it that when people are paid to get more people who are paid to get more people, that's when it's bad.


----------



## Florian (6/7/12)

Nick JD said:


> Aren't pyamid schemes illegal?



I'm pretty sure this wouldn't actually be classed as a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Wimmig (6/7/12)

Parks said:


> I take it that when people are paid to get more people who are paid to get more people, that's when it's bad.



That makes me question my works practice of additional payments for recruiting new staff. Hmm


----------



## Murcluf (6/7/12)

Wimmig said:


> Another 30 grand? What the HELL for?


The extra $30k is to cover the overheads of keeping this scam going, or to pay for product placement on the block. I saw the T-shirts, I saw the cartons of it, but I never saw anyone drinking it!!!!


----------



## Parks (6/7/12)

Wimmig said:


> That makes me question my works practice of additional payments for recruiting new staff. Hmm


If you're in any form of software development it's quite common. People who know of or worked with other people and are prepared to vouch for them are generally far more valuable then the ridiculous sh!t fight you have with recruiting firms.

Recruiters are mostly complete idiots.


----------



## crozdog (7/7/12)

on the "who gets what page" it appears that the outlet you sell to gets nothing... mmm now that's an easy sell. i can see pubs, clubs rester aunts etc knocking down your door as a distributor!

Also why are production costs and excise different depending on who its sold to? As they are the same product it don't make sense the excise laws are paid according to the container size & % alcohol....

what do you get for $50k? 20k of marketing guff - (real cost probably closer to 5k if that) 65 cases - lets say they have a buy price of @25/ case = $1625. So ya fork out $50k & get $a bit over 6k of stuff... & then have to but iPad etc onto of paying insurance & licence fees. The saying "All care - no responsibility" comes to mind..

One page says "Advertising templates are available for you to download if you wish to fund your own local based advertising and promotion" yet later on it says "Advertising templates are available for you to download if you wish to fund your own local based advertising and promotion" - so much for we do it all...

target punters seem to be mums & dads, tradies or anyone else who has no idea how hard it is to sell anything to a pretty saturated / polarised market. They will unfortunately be burnt really quickly.

so what are the conditions to make the shortlist? A fat wallet, a bucket of gullibility & no common sense?

mmmm a couple of pages clearly indicate you are buying a job - not this black duck, but there will be some poor folks who will either burn their savings or worse borrow to get into this once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Broo (25/7/12)

I am a huge fan and supporter of home brewing and the craft beer industry. I have tasted some amazing beers coming out of blokes sheds and micro breweries and want nothing more than for these industries to flourish. To read some of the comments made by fellow beer lovers is disappointing but I have been on an enormous journey with Broo and withstood much criticism. I remain incredibly proud of our Beer, our achievements to date and our plans for the future. We are in an entirely different market segment to the craft beer industry, instead we have been successful going up against the big beer companies and their mainstream brands. Broo is the first Independent since Bernie Powers in the late 80's to have a crack at the mainstream market, I would have thought this is something to support not condemn. The profile of our beer is a session beer but we retain the ethics of the craft beer industry and remain preservative and additive free. It may not be to your liking but it is to mine and the drinkers who are embracing the brand nationally. 

In regards to our franchise model, the negative comments are uninformed and made without the benefit of commercially sensitive information that has not been made public and will not due to the competitiveness of the industry players we are up against. An enormous amount of time and money has been spent developing this concept to ensure success. We have worked closely with Australia's leading companies and consultants who specialise in this field. Their advice on entry level price to this opportunity was far greater than the one we decided to run with. It has not been advertised and was priced to reward the people who support and continue to follow our Brands journey. 

Broo's success is not measured by beer sales alone, we give in excess of $100,000 away to australian charities every year and have helped many australian businesses to grow. We are achieving our aim, which is to make some kind of a difference in this country.

Thank you to those who had some positive discussion and for the others, your time may be better spent discussing and enjoying the quality home brews you are producing and maybe one day commercialising your passion rather than sitting on a computer bashing out negative sentiment about Australian Beer Companies.

All the best
Cheers
Kent Grogan


----------



## bconnery (25/7/12)

Broo said:


> In regards to our franchise model, the negative comments are uninformed and made without the benefit of commercially sensitive information that has not been made public and will not due to the competitiveness of the industry players we are up against.
> All the best
> Cheers
> Kent Grogan



So your response to criticism is you're wrong but we won't tell you why?
Ok, we take it all back then...


----------



## tricache (25/7/12)

Wow wasn't expecting that :lol:


----------



## glenwal (25/7/12)

Broo said:


> Broo's success is not measured by beer sales alone, we give in excess of $100,000 away to australian charities every year



So then wouldn't I be more successful if I just gave my $50K to charity?


----------



## keifer33 (25/7/12)

Broo said:


> In regards to our franchise model, the negative comments are uninformed and made without the benefit of commercially sensitive information that has not been made public and will not due to the competitiveness of the industry players we are up against.



...quick question, if this is the case then how do the people parting with their hard earned cash know what they are getting themselves into?


----------



## glenwal (25/7/12)

keifer33 said:


> ...quick question, if this is the case then how do the people parting with their hard earned cash know what they are getting themselves into?


----------



## gravey (25/7/12)

keifer33 said:


> ...quick question, if this is the case then how do the people parting with their hard earned cash know what they are getting themselves into?



I'd assume that if you were serious you would be asked to sign a NDS before they provided the information on things like sales, price structure, etc, etc


----------



## Jay Cee (25/7/12)

Broo said:


> Broo is the first Independent since Bernie Powers in the late 80's to have a crack at the mainstream market



Really, because several independants *are* having a crack at mainstream market. Craft beer is the future, and you only have to look at the distribution growth of Murrays, 4-Pines and others, getting into the Dan Murphey's network for starters. Or the increased appearance of bars now serving good beer, as opposed to swill (original or rebranded, yet equally uninspired bland lagers). 

Is your distribution greater than any other aussie independant brewery/brand ? Without knowing your sales figures, I can only take you on your word. 

Ultimately, this is a craft beer forum, where we make beers that equal if not exceed the quality & satisfying aspect of the world's most esteemed breweries. Members will continue to make comments on what will be considered by most of us as a really boring beverage. There's no reason to get upset about the opinions of others in a public forum. Take it to heart if you wish, or ignore it and plough along. 

How hands on are you in the process, does Broo Beer get made in your brewery, or is it contract brewed by factory workers following instructions?

How close are you to the beer, and not just the brand ?


----------



## mikk (25/7/12)

Hi Kent, welcome to AHB and good on you for being brave enough post here! I'd like to think that that was because of your passion for the product & self belief in your brand, but suspect that it's more because this AHB forum pops up several times on Googles 'Broo franchise' search front page.

As Jay Cee said, this is a forum for Craft Brewers, whose purpose is to make the best quality beer possible. Your purpose, in 'having a crack at the mainstream market', is to make large amounts of money. Why would you expect us to support you in this venture when your sole product is totally unappealing to us dedicated brewers?

I find it hard to believe that any beer lover with even a hint of passion could come up with a product as insipid as Broo. There's just no way possible that at the end of the day your (contract?) brewers stand back & think to themselves how proud they are to have churned out another mega-batch of mega-swill for the masses.

I'm not even going to start on your actual franchise model, as i imagine that anyone crazy enough to give you any money probably deserves to have it taken from them.

With regards to 'retaining the ethics of the craft beer industry', i actually find that personally insulting that you would say that on this forum. Here's a quick rundown on what you don't know about craft beer ethics (apologies to Tim Webb/Dan Shelton)

1, Ingredients- do you use the BEST ingredients, or the cheapest most 'economical' stuff to keep costs down? I think i know the answer to that one.
2, Methods & equipment- a brewing company's intent is usually laid bare by it's brewing methods & equipment. Does Broo actually own any brewing equipment, or do others make it for you? Are your brewing methods designed to make the absolute best quality beer possible, or to churn out swill as fast & cheap as possible?
3, The Brewers spirit- in this case Broo exists purely to try and take market share from the 'big brewers'. The beer doesn't have a distinct personality. It doesn't make a strong statement. You can't tell it apart from other beers of the same type. It's as if it's a machine designed/machine made beer. There's no reason why it exists (apart from trying to make someone some money), & gives no-one any reason to buy a single beer, let alone a franchise.
4, The company structure- are the people who market the broo brand connected to the people who have created the beer? It should be the brewer whose vision is expressed in the nature and quality of the beer, not the marketing people that have determined the direction of the brewing/beer.
5, Control. The term 'Craft' must include some component of technical proficiency. Brewers must be able to achieve beers that are true to their vision. In this case, being true to your vision of producing a single beer that makes lots of money & being as tasteless & inoffensive as possible doesn't count.

Kent, my reply isn't intended to be an attack on you personally, but a company such as Broo is completely undeserving of the support of the true Craft Brewers in this country, or, in fact, anyone with a passion for beer. Our aims & objectives are completely opposite.

In future, if you could please refrain from using the term 'Craft Beer' & 'Broo' in the same sentence, that would be appreciated.

Mikk


----------



## tricache (25/7/12)

Mikk - 1
Broo - 0


----------



## glenwal (25/7/12)

mikk said:


> In future, if you could please refrain from using the term 'Craft Beer' & 'Broo' in the same sentence, that would be appreciated.



What about 

"Broo beer is not brewed with the same passion as a craft beer"

or 

"unlike craft beer, Broo beer is just mega swill rip off"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/7/12)

The other thing I don't understand is that it sells for $55 a slab. 
To compete with the Big Boys they really need to compete on price as well. Your average "Premium" lager goes for $40-$45 at places like dans and 1st choice.


----------



## felten (25/7/12)

Grogan is a great surname.


----------



## QldKev (25/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Well, I kind of feel un Australian for not wanting to get on board, but I'm to busy erecting a hut at the local shopping mall for my wheatgrass business.




Next door to my tea tree outlet would be a great place B)


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

Liam has a good point, to compete with the likes of Henninger or Oettinger which are fairly reasonably refreshing and all malt German megas you would really need to be knocking Broo out for around 30 Bucks. That's what's called having a crack at the mainstream market. For example currently xxxx full strength (not Gold, the QLD Red label) cans are going for about $38 for a 30 can block which makes them just over a dollar each. And at the risk of flame, this is a beer that actually does exhibit _some _flavour. 

So if you aren't going to compete on flavour and "crafty-ness" you have to compete on price. Seems that Broo has maybe fallen between two stools here.


----------



## QldKev (25/7/12)

Broo, it makes me spew :icon_vomit:


----------



## sponge (25/7/12)

God I could use an ice cold Broo after all of this whaffle...



Tis a thoroughly amusing concept though.


Anyone like to buy a few shares in a company I want to start up? It's a paper production company to compete with the internet and hand held multimedia, which I think is on the decline...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> Liam has a good point, to compete with the likes of Henninger or Oettinger which are fairly reasonably refreshing and all malt German megas you would really need to be knocking Broo out for around 30 Bucks. That's what's called having a crack at the mainstream market. For example currently xxxx full strength (not Gold, the QLD Red label) cans are going for about $38 for a 30 can block which makes them just over a dollar each. And at the risk of flame, this is a beer that actually does exhibit _some _flavour.
> 
> So if you aren't going to compete on flavour and "crafty-ness" you have to compete on price. Seems that Broo has maybe fallen between two stools here.




Isn't broo 100% Australian owned? I'd rather pay the higher price to keep my money in Australia. i could keep going but hate replying on the mobile.

My 2c.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Isn't broo 100% Australian owned? I'd rather pay the higher price to keep my money in Australia. i could keep going but hate replying on the mobile.
> 
> My 2c.


You'd be better off spending the $30 on Oettenger, and giving the remaining $25 to somebody in need.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

When you buy a slab of XXXX you keep the brewery staff, forklift drivers, truck drivers, barley farmers, hop farmers, maltsters, etc employed. The actual amount of money that goes overseas is probably minor compared to the economic activity and employment generated at Milton.


----------



## sp0rk (25/7/12)

sponge said:


> God I could use an ice cold Broo after all of this whaffle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## probablynathan (25/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> When you buy a slab of XXXX you keep the brewery staff, forklift drivers, truck drivers, barley farmers, hop farmers, maltsters, etc employed. The actual amount of money that goes overseas is probably minor compared to the economic activity and employment generated at Milton.



+1, Well said Bribie G.


----------



## DJR (25/7/12)

On a standard slab of beer about $20 also goes to the ATO excise and about $4-6 in GST too no matter if you purchase a "foreign owned" or "locally owned" product.

Well I have to admire that the man behind Broo wants to stand up, but I can't help but feel his response is all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Wimmig (25/7/12)

I welcome clear, concise information on the franchise oppertunities and outcomes. Without all the extra smoke.


----------



## toolio666 (25/7/12)

Wimmig said:


> I welcome clear, concise information on the franchise oppertunities and outcomes. Without all the extra smoke.



Working in a bank (yes, I know, but I need a way to support my (brewing) habit), I have looked at a lot of franchises over the years.
More than happy to sign an NDA to review the information provided to prospective franchisees, as well as the franchise deed and disclosure document, to give some clear views on the franchise as a purchase...
Over to you, Broo.


----------



## Phoney (25/7/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Isn't broo 100% Australian owned? I'd rather pay the higher price to keep my money in Australia. i could keep going but hate replying on the mobile.
> 
> My 2c.



If everybody had this attitude, it would kill off international trade.

Plus there's no shortage of money in Australia. I would rather drink Ethiopian beer and help those poor buggers out - if only they brewed a tasty drop and sold it at Dans. :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/12)

Fucken Nectar, that goatherder told me, but not yet at Dan's. B)


----------



## toolio666 (29/7/12)

I guess that Broo have declined my offer to look over their stuff... If it was me, I'd expect them to have confidence that their numbers stack up to independent review...


----------



## barls (29/7/12)

i think that when they were told they werent the first to have a real crack at it since the 80 they decided to disappear.


----------



## Phoney (29/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> How hands on are you in the process, does Broo Beer get made in your brewery, or is it contract brewed by factory workers following instructions?



It's brewed under contract. In the same brewery that produces Froffy lager. 





Yeah, I've heard of froffy lager either. Looks like they launched around 12 months ago, though their website is no longer existent, their facebook site has no likes and the launch video from the "managing director" was self-filmed on a mobile phone. 

- Oh, and if you buy a "slab" of froffy, you too can become a shareholder of the company!

:lol:


----------



## Maheel (30/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Ultimately, this is a craft beer forum, where we make beers that equal if not exceed the quality & satisfying aspect of the world's most esteemed breweries.






mikk said:


> As Jay Cee said, this is a forum for Craft Brewers, whose purpose is to make the best quality beer possible. Your purpose, in 'having a crack at the mainstream market', is to make large amounts of money. Why would you expect us to support you in this venture when your sole product is totally unappealing to us dedicated brewers?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that any beer lover with even a hint of passion could come up with a product as insipid as Broo. There's just no way possible that at the end of the day your (contract?) brewers stand back & think to themselves how proud they are to have churned out another mega-batch of mega-swill for the masses.
> 
> ...




lol 

I would have thought making a beer that compares and competes to the biggest market in your market base would be a good business model.

Mikk i hope your following your 5 rules of craftbrewing at home since your a craft brewer.... :lol: 

funny stuff


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/12)

I might take a stubby to the PUBS meeting tomorrow night and do a blind tasting against VB.


----------



## rehab (30/7/12)

Might be time for me to talk to the bank man


----------



## dougsbrew (30/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> I might take a stubby to the PUBS meeting tomorrow night and do a blind tasting against VB.



make sure its the vb from victoria, much better than that vb out of yatala. :lol:


----------

